# Maganda ba jan?



## Seb_K

Tagalog: Maganda ba jan?

Maganda means "beautiful" but what about "ba jan" ...

Does it mean something like, "Is it beautiful there?"


----------



## Cracker Jack

Yes Seb K.  You got it bull's eye.


----------



## Seb_K

Opo! 

Salamat po!


----------

